# What to do Next?



## Nuttin But Flyer (Dec 19, 2011)

All of you have seen my layout I created for Christmas, mainly for my grandson, who just loves watching the trains go round and round. With that behind me, it's time to move onto another project. With the winter weather being here and while I spend a lot more time indoors, this time is perfect to attempt these projects that normally go ignored. I just need to decide which one to begin.

I have some 4 or 5 Franklin style passenger coaches one of which is illuminated, the rest are not, even though they all have the bayonet style opening in the center of the floor. I had thought of conquering this project actually mentioning it in a past thread once. I have the bayonet sockets, bulbs and wiring. However, I need some other items to assist in better servicing and repair of my equipment. Two specifically come to mind -- a set of test rollers and a padded cradle. The latter would be best used for those Franklin coaches.

Flyernut was kind enough to send me some roller bearings and allen screws for the test rollers, but I still need to obtain the angle stock and other materials.

I have the padding and vinyl covering to create the cradle to hold my engines, etc. while repairing them. So I'm thinking this may be best project to start. The cradle would be a fairly easy and quick project to construct.

Stay tuned while I ponder this....


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

The fastest and easiest way to make a cradle is to go down to your local fabric store or up-holster er and get a chunk of 4-6 inch foam, and hollow out the center...Done!!..The one shown is 10", I would make it longer, as least 20" to accommodate the tender also.


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

Also, on your Franklin cars, you need the isolating bushings for the trucks, and the metal/plastic wheel sets.Been down this road before buddy. It's a little work, but with your knowledge, a nice project. I don't know what rivet could be used, or for that matter, what insulating bushings either. I don't think the bushings for a sheet metal tender will work.. As an after-thought, maybe the parts for a knuckle coupler tender might fill the bill.


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

I always try to lay my trains down on a micro-fiber towel when working on them ... very soft/gently on the paint. You could drape one across the foam.

TJ


----------



## Nuttin But Flyer (Dec 19, 2011)

I already have the foam from some old sofa cushions that the material was ripped.

As far as the Franklin coaches, these have plastic chassis. I didn't figure on insulating bushings -- only wires soldered directly from each truck to the proper location on the socket. Then exchanging one set of plastic wheels for metal on opposite sides. Sound OK??


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

Nuttin But Flyer said:


> I already have the foam from some old sofa cushions that the material was ripped.
> 
> As far as the Franklin coaches, these have plastic chassis. I didn't figure on insulating bushings -- only wires soldered directly from each truck to the proper location on the socket. Then exchanging one set of plastic wheels for metal on opposite sides. Sound OK??


Should work.


----------



## Nuttin But Flyer (Dec 19, 2011)

One project at a time though....will start on the padded cradle if I can find some scrap wood laying around.


----------



## Nuttin But Flyer (Dec 19, 2011)

Flyernut -- You gonna create a casino on your layout with that one-arm bandit setting around?


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

Nuttin But Flyer said:


> Flyernut -- You gonna create a casino on your layout with that one-arm bandit setting around?


That was my dad's.I play on occasion, but I'm not the lucky one; the wife is..


----------



## Nuttin But Flyer (Dec 19, 2011)

The wives are always the lucky ones, after all they got us didn't they?


----------



## Nuttin But Flyer (Dec 19, 2011)

I took a look at my Franklin coaches with the thought of adding lamps wired to the trucks. It will not work as originally thought. The trucks are metal-framed, but the truck sides are plastic. And, unfortunately, the wheel axles insert into the plastic section and will not conduct the electric. The only thought that has occurred to me that might make this project possible without changing trucks, would be to drill a hole into the metal base of each truck, insert a self-tapping screw and connect the wire to this. In order to get the power to this connection, metal straps would need to be installed onto the metal trucks that would ride against the axles, much like the copper strips on steamer tenders. Once these installations are accomplished, I could then change out the plastic wheels on opposite sides to gain track power for the lamp.


----------



## Nuttin But Flyer (Dec 19, 2011)

Well, I reassembled the Franklin passenger coaches without adding the lamps at this time. I did add any of the little parts that were missing from each -- roof vents, chimneys, etc. and gave them a good cleaning. They look and run nice with the Franklin engine.

Now to the next project...since I ripped an old 300AC apart to send the parts to AFnewbie and his project....and, since I found another junker 300AC in my stash in the basement, which includes a tender, I've decided to gather all the pieces and try to make one good running 300AC out of them. I'll post a new thread with the progress.


----------



## AFnewbie (Nov 26, 2012)

Nuttin But Flyer said:


> Well, I reassembled the Franklin passenger coaches without adding the lamps at this time. I did add any of the little parts that were missing from each -- roof vents, chimneys, etc. and gave them a good cleaning. They look and run nice with the Franklin engine.
> 
> Now to the next project...since I ripped an old 300AC apart to send the parts to AFnewbie and his project....and, since I found another junker 300AC in my stash in the basement, which includes a tender, I've decided to gather all the pieces and try to make one good running 300AC out of them. I'll post a new thread with the progress.


I'll be watchin' and cheerin' you on-


----------

